# can any one help please



## leigha (Nov 22, 2004)

hi

My son Lewis is 9 1/2 mths and on solids,  latley we have been feeding him and he always seems to gag whether smooth or bitty and reaching that much that he is sick.  He is doing this more times than not.  Is there anything i can do or be adviced on, i am a little worried.    thanks leigh x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Leigh

It could be that he is either teething, has a sore throat or is one of those many stages that babys go through.

Continue to offer little amounts..give lots of praise when he eats and ignore the gagging. You may want to take him to see his GP to rule out any infection.

Let me know.

Jeanettexx


----------



## leigha (Nov 22, 2004)

morning jeanette,

Thanks for your reply.  I do think Lewis is teething as he is pulling at his ears loads ( or again could this be something different) if he is teething is this a common reaction.  ( My daughter was so straight forward, never had these concerns) Thanks again Leigh xxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Leigh

It could be as he maybe in discomforfort when trying to move the food within his mouth.

Babys can also pull their ears for teething or for other reasons such as tiredness!

Jxx


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

Hi Leigh

My son, Robert, is a bit older (15 months) but he seems to have a similar problem.  Sometimes when he sees me bringing food into the room he starts gagging and refuses food completely.  He can make himself sick but this is mostly in the mornings.  He is fine when I take the food away.  

I have taken him to the doctors.  The doctor thinks that it may be because he has had a cold recently and is blocked up with mucus and this is putting him off food.  

However, I have also been taking him to get him weighed regularly just to make sure he is eating enough.

Julie


----------



## lorraineowen (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi

The same thing happened with my daughter about a month ago, every now and again with lumpy food she would just gag then bring it all up (always right at the end of tea) and then this was happening every other day at least, I went back to pureeing everything to no lumps at all (poor twin son was not impresssed) and then introduced lumps again, fingers crossed we have now been 2 weeks and no sickness. So hopefully we have solved the problem. 

I hope this has helped, if not at least you know there are some in the same boat.

Lorraine


----------

